# Christmas Eve outfits are here!!!



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

So after much debating on who was having Christmas this year, I gave in and offered to have it at our house! And since I'm not much of a cook, I ordered some crab salad and prime rib already cooked from a local steakhouse, so all I have to worry about is dressing up the chi's!! Lol. So I searched and searched and searched for some Xmas themed doggy clothes and they arrived today (except Lola's is from last year). 

It's goes Mojo, Lola, Leo (right to left)









I liked the presentation so much, I'm going to use it as decor til the 24th! Hahaha (wine run is in order)


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

So cute! Love the santa baby dress.
Are those 2 chis (black and white) as salt and pepper?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So cute! Can't wait to see a pic of them all dressed up. I love your little bar too! So cute.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> So cute! Love the santa baby dress.
> Are those 2 chis (black and white) as salt and pepper?


Oh yes they are salt and pepper! I had a black chi named Gino who died 3 years ago, so he was the black (pepper) and Lola was the salt.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> So cute! Can't wait to see a pic of them all dressed up. I love your little bar too! So cute.


Thanks Krystal! I'm excited too except Leo's is kinda snug so I'm trying to stretch it on the wine bottle, lol!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks Krystal! I'm excited too except Leo's is kinda snug so I'm trying to stretch it on the wine bottle, lol!!


Stretch it when it's wet! Definitely works.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i love them . i cant wait also to see them all dressed up . Minnie and Peyton will be wearing there gingerbread boy ruff ruff dresses and Latte will be wearing her gingerbread house ruff ruff dress. Tootsie will be wearing a pink sleevless shirt that says i'm dreaming of a pink Christmas


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> i love them . i cant wait also to see them all dressed up . Minnie and Peyton will be wearing there gingerbread boy ruff ruff dresses and Latte will be wearing her gingerbread house ruff ruff dress. Tootsie will be wearing a pink sleevless shirt that says i'm dreaming of a pink Christmas


Thanks Elaine!! The girls' outfits sound so cute too! I can't wait to see them too !


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

So adorable and I love your bar area  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Gosh the clothes and your house are beautiful!! Can I come over for Christmas? Promise to bring wine!  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

LOL. You are very funny and your house is awesome. 
love the bar area.


----------



## Jmanderson675 (Nov 28, 2012)

How adorable!!! Your chi's will be the highlight of your party 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Those outfits are the cutest! I particularly love the dress for Lola. I can't wait to see pics of them in their outfits


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you all! Now if I can only get to the store for some more wine ASAP!

Rachel, you are always welcome! Come on over!! 
Lola's tutu is my favorite too! She got it last year and I couldn't wait for her to wear it again! 



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

I looooove love love the red Santa baby dress!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I love them all! I can't wait to see the pups modelling them!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Stretch it when it's wet! Definitely works.


Good idea! I will try that! It said it was 8" but I don't think so!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jmitchell&tiki said:


> I looooove love love the red Santa baby dress!


Thank you! I couldn't leave the store without it last year!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I love them all! I can't wait to see the pups modelling them!


Thanks Melis! Leo is on a diet so he can fit his!! Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaBabe (Dec 9, 2012)

Adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Cute I saw wine bottle covers that looked a lot like a dogs sweater at BJ's at the top was a little hat, I almost bought one for Ike to wear.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

so beautiful!  hahahaha omg when i saw the doggy clothes i thought they were the wine outfits? LOL....when i went to michaels today i saw wine outfits there thinkin they were doggy clothes LMAO!!!...im goin nuts...it was so packed there -.-


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> so beautiful!  hahahaha omg when i saw the doggy clothes i thought they were the wine outfits? LOL....when i went to michaels today i saw wine outfits there thinkin they were doggy clothes LMAO!!!...im goin nuts...it was so packed there -.-


Yes ur going nuts!! Perhaps you need not stay up til 5a??? Lol. They're dog clothes but the tutu is so full, I couldn't get a good pic of it when it was laying flat so I put everything on alcohol bottles!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Yes ur going nuts!! Perhaps you need not stay up til 5a??? Lol. They're dog clothes but the tutu is so full, I couldn't get a good pic of it when it was laying flat so I put everything on alcohol bottles!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


u should do what i do, get one of those mannequin dogs or a stuffed animal LOL  heyyyyyy but i am doin sumthin productive that late! :foxes15: :daisy: sewing everyones orders lol


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

elaina said:


> i love them . i cant wait also to see them all dressed up . Minnie and Peyton will be wearing there gingerbread boy ruff ruff dresses and Latte will be wearing her gingerbread house ruff ruff dress. Tootsie will be wearing a pink sleevless shirt that says i'm dreaming of a pink Christmas


(-: awww so glad Latte will be wearing her dress.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana- Please take pics of the pups in their new digs! Hope your Christmas party goes well.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Zorana- Please take pics of the pups in their new digs! Hope your Christmas party goes well.


Thanks Jayda! I hope it goes well too! I will try my best to get some decent pics!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prettylola (Nov 13, 2012)

Adorable. I love the Santa dress. I bet your baby is so cute in it


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana, I was about to tell you that I'm very disappointed you did not post
pictures of my darling pups(sorry, "_your _darling pups") in their outfits...but I
got to see a bit of you, so all is good.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Very cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks Ash! 
LS, I was hoping you wouldn't have noticed me! I just woke up, still in pjs, hair everywhere and mascara under my eyes like a football player! Lolololol 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Those outfits are adorable!! I LOVE that dress!!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Those are adorable outfits!!

I have looked and looked for a Christmas outfit for Jaxx that I like. I found one the other day at Petsmart but they only had one XS and some lady grabbed it out of my hands.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

intent2smile said:


> Those are adorable outfits!!
> 
> I have looked and looked for a Christmas outfit for Jaxx that I like. I found one the other day at Petsmart but they only had one XS and some lady grabbed it out of my hands.


Ughhhh how rude!! People are crazy! Try Walmart, Pigdeonsheep found really cute sweaters there for super cheap!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ughhhh how rude!! People are crazy! Try Walmart, Pigdeonsheep found really cute sweaters there for super cheap!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I am not sure if the stores in our town just didn't get much Christmas stuff for pets this year or I started looking too late although I started before Dec. 1st.

I have checked all 3 Wal Marts in our area, Target, Petsmart, CVS, and even a couple Petcos and Petsmart in Dallas. None of them had anything for boys. Some of them had some really cute things for girls though.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

They are going to look marvelous...very festive !


----------

